

How CodeCombat Was Built - yonasb
http://blog.leanstack.io/how-codecombat-was-built/

======
xerophtye
I love codecombat. I love how these guys started out like me with hardly any
understanding of what different frameworks do. And yet, they went and make
something so amazing.

Just a little nitpick: Does anybody else find the redundant "like" annoying?
It doesn't matter as much when you're talking but it makes reading it, rather
annoying. Perhaps the editors should have refined that

------
Kiro
What are they using Firebase for?

Great read anyway. I always feel inferior when I see other companies' tech
stacks but this makes me realize you can learn along the way and still be
successful.

~~~
xerophtye
>"Nick: It wasn’t quite working, like people would start typing and we’d
notice, they’d start typing one character and all of a sudden eight characters
appear, it’s all crazy.

Scott: It’s a really complicated algorithm.

Nick: Yeah. Eventually, we could’ve waited for ShareJS to update to the newer
version or we could just go to Firebase and put in an adaptor for that and
it’s been totally stable since we did that. So we started using Firebase a
couple of months ago."

So from that i infer that they were somehow using it to implement the
Multiplayer mode. I still haven't entirely understood how firebase is a
client-side DB so i am not sure how they were doing that

~~~
nwinter
Mostly Firepad, which is an adapter for CodeMirror that uses Firebase to add
real-time collaborative text editing to it:
[http://www.firepad.io/](http://www.firepad.io/)

We are using ACE, not CodeMirror, so I added another adapter to hook Firepad
up to ACE: [http://ace.c9.io/](http://ace.c9.io/)

We also use Firebase to sync the wizard presence, position, chat, and game
script state.

------
danso
It's a nice problem we have that there are several programming games out there
that I keep confusing them...my first thought was that CodeCombat was the
$170K Kickstarter that ran into some drama last year...but that is Code
_Hero_. Does anyone know how it's doing? This is the latest update I've found:

[http://www.joystiq.com/2013/08/15/code-hero-one-year-
later-m...](http://www.joystiq.com/2013/08/15/code-hero-one-year-later-money-
lawsuits-and-poker/)

Its Twitter account hasn't updated since 2012.

~~~
arikrak
They recently resumed updates:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/primerist/code-hero-
a-g...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/primerist/code-hero-a-game-that-
teaches-you-to-make-games-he/posts)

